# Pitbull Poems?



## Tnt1129 (May 2, 2008)

Does anyone know a site where I could find some? I know they exist....... I have only found one that I think describes the breed. Let me know what yall think and please reply with any sites that are worth checkin out.

~PITBULLS DON'T CRY~


I see the children in the lane
They look like friends, we'll have a game
They've got a stick, oh boy, what fun
They'll throw it for me and I'll run
But someone stops me, 
I wonder why their mother screams "Don't go near those" 
Horrid Dogs, come here, come close
They're dangerous-I'll tell you why
They bite little children and they die
All I can do is watch and sigh
Cause now I know that Pit Bull's don't cry

Mum cuddles me up and says "My pet
We love you dearly so don't you fret"
But I love everyone out there
Why can't they love me, I do care
I wish they weren't made to pass me by
I'm a Pit Bull, I don't cry

I sit behind my padlocked gate
From early morn til quite late
When I go out it's on a lead
Is mine the only heart to bleed
I'm held in check as the world goes by
I wish the Pit Bull heart could cry

There are some dogs, and also men
Who cannot tell a foe from a friend
So all of us must bear the blame
Expected to live a life of shame
Condemned, alas and we know not why

All we know is we will not cry!

Author: Unknown


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

*our 15 year old son wrote this poem this past school year*

Pit bull Poem

Pit bulls are a very special breed.
They are often accused of very bad deeds.
I currently own three and want you to see
that they really won't even hurt a flea.
These wonderful dogs are amazing to me.
They are so smart, it wouldn't surprise me to hear them sing.
They love to learn tricks and are eager to please.
They will eat almost anything, especially cheese.
They eat me out of house and home,
they even destroyed an indestructible Nylabone.
To feed them is a large sum over time,
but at least I have companions for a lifetime.
There are criminal acts towards them that go beyond mean
and some of those acts are to the extreme.
It really breaks my heart when I hear or read
the fighting and abuse that causes them to bleed.
Battered and abused until they're mean to the bone
I wouldn't call where they live a home.
To me this breed makes the perfect pet
only if they are raised right.
Though people get a glance of one
and then get out of sight.
They guard the house while you are out
even if you're just around the bend.
But we need to stop B.S.L.
so these guardians won't have to end.


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

type in poems in the search and 1 of the 2 threads that will come up has 3 poems on it.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

look me in my eyes but dont show signs of fear 

call me with a whistle thats how i know your here

walk me with conviction and hold your head up high 

because for you and only you, you know that i will die 

if you feed me when im hungry and rub my head and chest 

i will protect you to the end with my last dieing breath

people call me vicious and say that im no good 

but a heart of a true pit bull is something they never understood

i use to fight for you and you knew i never quit 

i never understood why you threw me in that pit 

its time for you to take a stand and speak in my stead 

because a pit without its owner might as well be dead

loyalty to our owner was our only goal in mind

our stories told through history in books and over time

the "pit" is our domain where we matched in dirt and mudd 

and whence the chain came of our necks our breed was forged in blood 

when we crossed that line a cur you will not see 

because a dog that turns its tail is dog that will not be

this was our way of life this was also our creed 

without the game in us you have lost the entire breed

the original dog man 
new orleans, la, USA (10/30/2007 5:45:42 AM)








I'M A PIT
I'm a Pit
I'll never hate you one bit
You can use me to fight 
But you I'll never bite
You don't have to feed me today
And I won't cry or bay
You can take my bone
Buut I won't leave you alone
You can hate me 'cause I'm a Pit
And I'll never hate you one bit
Steff 
719-540-2213
Colo Springs, CO, USA (4/22/2007 3:20:24 PM


----------

